
Coding in color - _ikke_
https://medium.com/p/3a6db2743a1e/
======
thomasfedb
While this seems an excellent idea, especially in the small examples in the
article, I find myself getting some sort of rainbow-haze in the full example.

Perhaps I just need to acclimatize, but it's a little bit colour overload.
probably because of so many similar colours that take effort to differentiate.

~~~
akkartik
Yeah. But it caught my imagination enough to cook up a quick way to modulate
the effect:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1w76um/coding_i...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1w76um/coding_in_color/cezpios)

:)

------
thyselius
Love it

